# Cuyahoga



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Hey everyone. Mostly a walleye/bass fisherman on Erie but I live very close to the Cuyahoga in Seven Hills. Does anyone have any luck with steelhead in the Cuyahoga in the Northern end of the park/Independence area? I’ve caught pike, a couple types of cat and rock bass fishing under the bridge this summer in Independance but looking for something to do close to home this time of year. Any tips or techniques that people have had luck with in the area I’ve spoken about would be cool. Thanks


----------



## 1MoreKast

Hey there and welcome to OGF! Lots of good information here. I would begin by reading the Newbie sticky thread at the top of this forum. 

Just an FYI - the Cuyahoga is an "unmentionable" steelhead river because it is not a stocked steelhead river. However, that does not mean that steelhead swim up and down it. I can assure they do but it's kind of a "no no" to talk about it on social media. If you do enough searching on OGF you'll find some threads I know...it's a little ridiculous. You'll come to see that these fish make people crazy (I'm one of them). 

In keeping it short, it can't hurt to try. Just look for some nice fishy holes. I understand it's close to home so that's a bonus. However, lucky for you Seven Hills sits right in the middle between Rocky River and Chagrin. Those two rivers are stocked and get loads of fish. If you're just getting started I would spend your time and efforts at either of those two. 

Take a couple hours to make a pit stop at Erie Outfitters and talk with Craig. He will tell ya everything you need to know to hook up!

Good luck out there!


----------



## Shortdrift

As 1MoreKast said, it holds enough fish to make it interesting. If you can explore and find a section that someone has not brought everyone
plus his brother and friends to, and then keep it to yourself, the return can be very good.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Thank you guys for helping. I figured some trout had to run the Cuyahoga. Is there a reason the other tribs are stocked and it is not? Also is there a noticeable difference between stocked and wild fish?


----------



## 1MoreKast

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> Thank you guys for helping. I figured some trout had to run the Cuyahoga. Is there a reason the other tribs are stocked and it is not? Also is there a noticeable difference between stocked and wild fish?


I am not a fish biologist by any means but from what I understand, the ecosystem that is the Hoga hasn't shown the greatest potential for survival rate in the past. (Didn't it catch on fire awhile ago ) But it has shown a tremendous improvement and to say it could be stocked in the future is a possibility. There is probably a lot more to this but I'll leave that up to someone with more factual data.

If you ask me, there is a major difference between stocked fish and wild fish in their behavior and aggressiveness.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

1MoreKast said:


> I am not a fish biologist by any means but from what I understand, the ecosystem that is the Hoga hasn't shown the greatest potential for survival rate in the past. (Didn't it catch on fire awhile ago ) But it has shown a tremendous improvement and to say it could be stocked in the future is a possibility. There is probably a lot more to this but I'll leave that up to someone with more factual data.
> 
> If you ask me, there is a major difference between stocked fish and wild fish in their behavior and aggressiveness.


Plus by the time they made it to Akron, they would be fished out in a matter of days... I mean, whoops


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

1MoreKast said:


> I am not a fish biologist by any means but from what I understand, the ecosystem that is the Hoga hasn't shown the greatest potential for survival rate in the past. (Didn't it catch on fire awhile ago ) But it has shown a tremendous improvement and to say it could be stocked in the future is a possibility. There is probably a lot more to this but I'll leave that up to someone with more factual data.
> 
> If you ask me, there is a major difference between stocked fish and wild fish in their behavior and aggressiveness.


I’ve heard about the rivers past and catching on fire all those times etc. It may never get clean enough to eat the fish out of it but I hope someday it’s at least worth stocking. And is there a way to physically tell the difference between a stocked or wild steelhead? Besides fight strength and how aggressive they are. Cause I’ve caught them on Erie and you can put two next to each other and see their the same fish but they have different characteristics


----------



## 1MoreKast

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> I’ve heard about the rivers past and catching on fire all those times etc. It may never get clean enough to eat the fish out of it but I hope someday it’s at least worth stocking. And is there a way to physically tell the difference between a stocked or wild steelhead? Besides fight strength and how aggressive they are. Cause I’ve caught them on Erie and you can put two next to each other and see their the same fish but they have different characteristics


I don't believe so. In some states they clip the adipose fin.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

Some on Erie I’ve caught have been more colorful, a lot of pink and more short and stout like they grow thick before long. Others I’ve caught were longer thinner and more chrome and less colors. Wasn’t sure if they were different “sub species”, came from different environments where they spawn so they just adapted differently, or if they were stocked/wild. I guess they just come in all colors/shapes/sizes


----------



## 1MoreKast

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> Some on Erie I’ve caught have been more colorful, a lot of pink and more short and stout like they grow thick before long. Others I’ve caught were longer thinner and more chrome and less colors. Wasn’t sure if they were different “sub species”, came from different environments where they spawn so they just adapted differently, or if they were stocked/wild. I guess they just come in all colors/shapes/sizes


Yep. Sometimes you can tell their strain by their build as well. Manistee vs Skamania vs Ganaraska vs London vs Chambers Creek so on and so forth.

Typically around here we have the almighty Manistee.


----------



## creekcrawler

I didn't really think the Hoga is an "Unmentionable". 
Anywhere from the 82 dam to Old Harvard Rd could be good, just scout around.
I believe the reason they aren't stocking it is because of the lower section- channelization
and low flow make it a low oxygen, poor environment. Seems like a few steelhead manage to make the run through that area though.
Little known fact - The Cuyahoga was actually the first Ohio river ever stocked with steelhead.
In *1920!*


----------



## 1MoreKast

creekcrawler said:


> I didn't really think the Hoga is an "Unmentionable".
> Anywhere from the 82 dam to Old Harvard Rd could be good, just scout around.
> I believe the reason they aren't stocking it is because of the lower section- channelization
> and low flow make it a low oxygen, poor environment. Seems like a few steelhead manage to make the run through that area though.
> Little known fact - The Cuyahoga was actually the first Ohio river ever stocked with steelhead.
> In *1920!*


COOL fact! Thanks for clearing that up Creek.

Maybe not "unmentionable"...I'm just reading what the newbie sticky says...I personally don't mind mentioning it Just want to make sure nobody get's there hand smacked.


----------



## ChromeCollector

The Cuyahoga is one of the few rivers in Ohio that doesn't freeze over because it's so polluted. That's something your friends at the ODNR wont tell you!


----------



## Lewzer

The ODNR may not tell you but the NPS will.


https://www.nps.gov/cuva/learn/nature/waterquality.htm


http://www.cuyahogaaoc.org/


----------



## Lewzer

Originally called the “river of fish tumors” here are the Black River areas of concern.

https://www.epa.gov/great-lakes-aocs/about-black-river-aoc


----------



## Lewzer

Other Lake Erie tribs Area of concern. Ashtabula River, Detroit River, Maumee, etc...

https://www.epa.gov/greatlakes/lake-erie


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

It’s crazy how resilient fish are when it comes to water conditions and pollution. The fact that it was the first ever river stocked with rainbows and they allowed the pollution to get so out of hand is pretty sad. Seems like a premier fishing resource squandered for a few golden decades of heavy manufacturing. Story of most of the Rust Belt though. This weekend I will in Rochester, NY for a family members calling hours, so depending on weather I may be out ice fishing on one of Ontario’s bays or searching for chromes and browns in Sandy Creek. Thanks for the info you guys have shared


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

1MoreKast said:


> Yep. Sometimes you can tell their strain by their build as well. Manistee vs Skamania vs Ganaraska vs London vs Chambers Creek so on and so forth.
> 
> Typically around here we have the almighty Manistee.


 I’ve gotta figure out what the differences are. I’ll look up other threads on it


----------



## creekcrawler

Actually, I believe the Rocky is now more polluted than the Cuyahoga.
As it was explained to me, the Cuyahoga is actually dirtier up near Akron.
As it flows over riffles and rapids it clears up, like a large fish tank filter.
Water down lower is actually cleaner.
I mean, I still wouldn't drink it though.


----------



## creekcrawler

And, that doesn't count the smaller spring fed tribs of the Hoga. If i remember right, they found
at least 6 tribs that are supporting natural reproduction. Makes me wonder if any genes from that 1920's stocking are still out there. . .


----------



## fishing pole

creekcrawler said:


> Makes me wonder if any genes from that 1920's stocking are still out there. . .


I lost a pair of jeans down there one day. Let me know if you see/catch them.


----------



## creekcrawler

I donna wanna know how you lost your jeans down there , but I'll keep an eye out for 'em, lol.


----------



## Osmerus

The Cuyahoga and also the Black dont always freeze cause of the large sewage treatmants plants that discharge into it. Water comming out of those treatment plants is much warmer and is actually cleaner than river waterr. The Cuyahoga is much cleaner now than it used to be. The Black prolly has more issues now than the Cuyahoga. There's quiet a few nasty toixic landfills in the Black River corridor. The lower Grand also has that toxic landfill it flows through below the uniroyal hole.


----------



## rickerd

1MoreKast said:


> Yep. Sometimes you can tell their strain by their build as well. Manistee vs Skamania vs Ganaraska vs London vs Chambers Creek so on and so forth.
> 
> Typically around here we have the almighty Manistee.


1More since 2016 Manistee's only made up 50% of stocked fish in Ohio, 2017 we didn't stock any Man's, now its 50%. Had to substitute Ganeraska and Chambers Creek fish. PA stocks the American Suicide strain which is a little bit of everything mixed together.
Rickerd


----------



## 1MoreKast

Well there ya go! There’s some numbers. Thanks Rickerd! I like the stockings with a good mix of fall run and spring run fish. Would be cool to see more browns in our tribs. Nice to see them stray their way over here time to time.


----------



## doegirl

creekcrawler said:


> I didn't really think the Hoga is an "Unmentionable".
> Anywhere from the 82 dam to Old Harvard Rd could be good, just scout around.
> I believe the reason they aren't stocking it is because of the lower section- channelization
> and low flow make it a low oxygen, poor environment. Seems like a few steelhead manage to make the run through that area though.
> Little known fact - The Cuyahoga was actually the first Ohio river ever stocked with steelhead.
> In *1920!*


There is talk of the Cuyahoga being stocked with steelhead in the future.
http://www.vindy.com/news/2018/nov/10/cuyahoga-could-get-steelhead-program/


----------



## creekcrawler

Dang. To be honest, I don't want them to stock it. I'm afraid it will just end up like the Rocky and get trampled, littered and crowded. But then again, it isn't like the Rocky where you can wade/walk the river for miles.


----------



## bdawg

I'm all for stocking the Hoga. Plenty of shore access in the National Park. Fishing at Edgewater would be even better. I think they might even successfully spawn in Brandywine Creek, Furnace Run, or Tinker's Creek. Maybe even Yellow Creek. 

I'd love to see a stocking of walleye too to try and get a small walleye run going. Caught my 1st walleye ever from the Hoga this year in 20 years of fishing it!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Drove by Tinkers before and agree, looks good


----------



## fishing pole

Do not put any invasive species into the Cuyahoga - AKA steelhead


----------



## creekcrawler

fishing pole said:


> Do not put any invasive species into the Cuyahoga - AKA steelhead


AMEN BROTHER! 

Another thing to consider - There are some rare darter/minnow species in some of those colder feeders. Those invasives will eat them.
I'd rather see walleye or sturgeon stocked.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ChromeCollector said:


> The Cuyahoga is one of the few rivers in Ohio that doesn't freeze over because it's so polluted. That's something your friends at the ODNR wont tell you!


It looks like your wrong....


----------



## creekcrawler

Snakecharmer said:


> It looks like your wrong....


Fer sure! Even the upstream areas with current are slushies right now.


----------



## creekcrawler

Filmed this last New Year's eve -


----------



## fishing pole

It does freeze on occasion.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

awesome video


----------



## albionsteelheader

I recall reading about this before on other posts, but just an FYI if targeting steelhead: (from the NPS website)


You may not possess or use as bait live or dead minnows or other bait fish, amphibians, nonpreserved fish eggs, or fish roe.
You may not use preserved or fresh fish eggs, fish roe, food, fish parts, chemicals, or other foreign substance in water for the purpose of leading or attracting fish intended to be taken.
Introducing fish or fish eggs into any federally owned waters is prohibited.


----------



## ChromeCollector

The absolute lowest elevation of the cuyahoga had a minuscule amount of surface ice, during one of the lowest recorded temperatures in state history. Like i said, it's so polluted it does not freeze.


----------



## creekcrawler

ChromeCollector said:


> it's so polluted it does not freeze.


Yes. No one should fish it.


----------



## bustedrod

its too bad the dam is still here or there would be steel here in the falls, i could get excited if that happened


----------

